# New Paid Member - market place access



## TTAds (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi there .

How long does it take to gain access to marketplace once paid up


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTAds said:


> Hi there .
> 
> How long does it take to gain access to marketplace once paid up


Hi, As soon as we get PayPal confirmation, access will be given.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTAds (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks

What's the paypal address and amount please.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTAds said:


> Thanks
> 
> What's the paypal address and amount please.


Hi, Click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=882433
Hoggy.


----------



## TTAds (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks payment sent


----------



## TTAds (Aug 29, 2018)

Hoggy, any updates payment was sent


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTAds said:


> Hoggy, any updates payment was sent


Hi, Strange as confirmation is usually quick, but nothing from PayPal yet.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTAds (Aug 29, 2018)

Payment says pending randomly ,just looked . Unsure why hopefully you get it soon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTAds said:


> Payment says pending randomly ,just looked . Unsure why hopefully you get it soon


Hi, Appears PayPal haven't accepted it yet then. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nickboy (Dec 5, 2018)

How do I access the market place? I am told that I need to make a £5 donation which is fine but how?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nickboy said:


> How do I access the market place? I am told that I need to make a £5 donation which is fine but how?


Hi Nick, It's a contribution to Market Place compensation scheme.
Click link & follow instructions. As soon as we get PayPal confirmation you will full access & stickers in the post.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## Nickboy (Dec 5, 2018)

Cheers 
Payment sent


----------



## Nickboy (Dec 5, 2018)

Nickboy said:


> Cheers
> Payment sent


Can you chase up my paid up membership ...paid £5 yesterday.
Many thanks
N


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nickboy said:


> Nickboy said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers
> ...


Hi Nick, I have given you access but when I checked we haven't received a PayPal payment yet.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Nickboy said:
> 
> 
> > Nickboy said:
> ...


Hi Nick, Payment received.
Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
Hoggy.


----------

